# HS724 won't start



## Taddison (Dec 22, 2013)

Any suggestions, plug is good not no spark, it's Arbour 8 or 9 years old


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

This thread closed, because it is a duplicate.
see other thread here:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...8937-honda-hs724-replace-spark-plug-wire.html

Scot


----------

